
Python module to easily generate text using a pretrained char-RNN (2017) - firebaze
https://github.com/minimaxir/textgenrnn
======
firebaze
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049549)

